# vacuum pump regulator



## triebenbach07 (Jan 22, 2013)

I recently came across a vacuum pump for pretty cheap that I am confident will work well for the wine making processes. However, I will need a vacuum regulator for this. 
Is there an inexpensive option for this. I would greatly appreciate any input here; links would be great too.

Thanks in advance.
-Jeff


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 22, 2013)

triebenbach07 said:


> I recently came across a vacuum pump for pretty cheap that I am confident will work well for the wine making processes. However, I will need a vacuum regulator for this.
> Is there an inexpensive option for this. I would greatly appreciate any input here; links would be great too.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> -Jeff


 
I hope the vacuum pump is oil-less ? and a vacuum cannister to protect liquid going into the pump and locking it up 

You always could use a 1/4 turn valve with an inline vacuum gauge to adjust your vacuum , but it will change as you will manually have to to keep readjusting it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 22, 2013)

Regulators depending on the brand and how many valves can range from $25 to $100.

You can check your auto parts store - they have regulators as well.

Check craigslist as well - I have found some regulators on there for pretty cheap..


----------



## triebenbach07 (Jan 23, 2013)

I know i will need a cannister as a liquid filter. A 1/4-turn valve is just too touchy me me. I'd rather not have to constantly feather the "throttle"

I will keep an eye on CL.

Keep the thoughts coming, thanks!


----------



## Bailey (Jan 26, 2013)

Grainger.com has the one I use - easily adjustable, works very well. And it's affordable! They will sell to individuals if you call and explain what you're doing.... I've found them to be very helpful! And it's under $20 with shipping!

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/CDI-CONTROL-DEVICES-VacuumPressure-Relief-5Z763?Pid=search


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2013)

I think he or she is looking for 1 with a gauge on it. They can be pretty pricey thats for sure. I have 1 I can sell you cheap but I think it needs a new gauge which you can get new in the link below. Im not sure right now if its the correct gauge though as there are 2 sizes with the stems. Some use 1/8 MPT and some use 1/4 MPT. The gauge is like $27 plus shipping. Truthfully Im not even sure if it needs a new gauge or if the old pump I have is the issue, I keep it as a a spare pump in case mine ever died while doing wine work but tired of it hanging around. It fits on a Shcuco pump. 
http://www.mountainside-medical.com/products/Vacuum-Gauge-For-Suction-Machines.html


----------



## Bailey (Jan 26, 2013)

Gauges at grainger: 

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Vacuum-Gauge-4FLT5?Pid=search

Works for me, don't know if this is exactly what would work for you... along with a few fittings from the plumbing department at the box-stores and this should fit most pumps......


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes Bailey that is a good vacuum gauge - but there is no gauge readings that I saw. I will try and find where I purshased my 2'' round vacuum gauges for approx 7 dollars. I believe triebenbach07 is also looking for a vacuum regulator set-up


----------



## Bailey (Jan 26, 2013)

vacuumpumpman- the pic. is a generic pic. the gauge I have shows inches Hg up to 30". Works well or me - that gauge along with the regulator I mentioned in the previous post makes a good setup for me.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 27, 2013)

Bailey said:


> vacuumpumpman- the pic. is a generic pic. the gauge I have shows inches Hg up to 30". Works well or me - that gauge along with the regulator I mentioned in the previous post makes a good setup for me.


 
That is good!! I have enough trouble reading small print as it is - I defintley do not have the patience to look at a gauge without numbers (LOL)


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2013)

Just remember when buying the gauge that there are 2 sizes of threads like I said earlier. I believe the 1/8 MPT is about 5/16" in diameter and the 1/4 MPT is about 7/16" if I remember correctly. Dont quote me on that though as it might be 7/16" and 9/16".


----------



## triebenbach07 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Just remember when buying the gauge that there are 2 sizes of threads like I said earlier. I believe the 1/8 MPT is about 5/16" in diameter and the 1/4 MPT is about 7/16" if I remember correctly. Dont quote me on that though as it might be 7/16" and 9/16".


 
Actually, I am a mechanical designer by trade; NPT fittings are becoming second nature to me. I still appreciate the concern. 

I think I may have found a cheap regulator that will work. ...Cheap enough to just buy and try.

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Akime123 (Sep 10, 2014)

I take to share for any person who need searching products that could help: http://www.medicalexpo.com/medical-manufacturer/vacuum-regulator-2203.html


----------

